# Raw Bones



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Are raw beef femur and rib bones safe to give German Shepherds? And what about beef soup bones?


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Yes and no, depends how hard the dog bites and if it's supervised. I let my dog gnaw on a femur bone once a week but don't let her bite it hard with her molars. Weight bearing bones can crack a dog's teeth. I don't give rib bones, I'd be afraid she'd try to swallow one.


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

wolfebergk9 said:


> Are raw beef femur and rib bones safe to give German Shepherds? And what about beef soup bones?


What is your reason to give your dog bones.......cleaning teeth...

Does your dog suffer from allergies. beef, chicken....


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

I've been giving raw beef soup bones for years and never had a dog break a tooth on one. None of my dogs have ever been aggressive chewers though either, they just gently gnaw at the outside and eat out the marrow. I prefer the longer cut and large diameter bones, I ask the grocery store to special order them and they don't have a problem with it. The dogs always enjoy them


----------



## bigguy (Sep 23, 2018)

We don't do it with any of our dogs. They may get table scraps once and awhile but no bones. I am to scared it would do damage some how to them. No bones about it.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Mine only get chicken backs, turkey necks for bones. And once in a while a still born piglet or lamb (deal with a local farmer). As recreational chews they get bully sticks. I think the femurs and soup bones are too risky for fractures.


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Thank you for your responses.


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> Mine only get chicken backs, turkey necks for bones. And once in a while a still born piglet or lamb (deal with a local farmer). As recreational chews they get bully sticks. I think the femurs and soup bones are too risky for fractures.



Where can you buy turkey necks? Do you grind it?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

wolfebergk9 said:


> Where can you buy turkey necks? Do you grind it?


I get them at a whole sale place for restaurants because I have a registered business name, by 30 lbs. I don't grind them. They cut them vertebrae by vertebrae. The last swallow-able piece gets swallowed. Never had a problem.
Chicken backs go by 20 lb units. 
I do get whole frozen turkeys on sale after Christmas and only give them the backs and wings and neck if included. And of course the muscle meat. The weight baring bones I save for making broth for ourselves.


----------



## Mudypoz (Mar 3, 2016)

My dogs get all kinds of raw bones except beef bones. Femurs or otherwise. I feel beef bones are just way too hard for their teeth. I've had 2 dogs with slab fractures back when I used to give them femurs and knuckle bones. Very painful for them and expensive for me. They prefer edible bones anyways, like bone-in chicken, turkey, lamb, pork, etc. Pork rib bones are great because you can give them a good size slab of ribs with lots of meat for them to work on. They love it.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Mudypoz said:


> . Pork rib bones are great because you can give them a good size slab of ribs with lots of meat for them to work on. They love it.


I looked at them in the store and was wondering about these. Are these really safe for their adult teeth? I have given them and beef ribs too, when they still had their puppy teeth.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

We feed pork ribs often and they are quickly crunched up and eaten. Never had any problems whatsoever with them and the dogs love them. 

We also feed chicken quarters which contain bones, raw, of course. 

Our guys always pick out the bone meat first. No matter what kind it is, they seem to like those best.


----------



## Mudypoz (Mar 3, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> I looked at them in the store and was wondering about these. Are these really safe for their adult teeth? I have given them and beef ribs too, when they still had their puppy teeth.



Yes, pork rib bones are really soft and they chew them up easily. Sometimes you can find pork rib tips and they're even softer. Maybe you can try that first and see how comfortable you feel before moving on to ribs?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Mudypoz said:


> Yes, pork rib bones are really soft and they chew them up easily. Sometimes you can find pork rib tips and they're even softer. Maybe you can try that first and see how comfortable you feel before moving on to ribs?


Will give it a shot. Thanks!


----------

